# What to do about a neglected dog??



## pookashell150 (Mar 10, 2014)

So, about 6 weeks ago, I got new next door neighbors and right off the bat, I got a bad feeling about them. They're messy, their yard is full of junk, I don't think either of them have a job, and they've got two dogs who have to be kept apart because they tend to get in fights (like big they're-going-to-kill-each-other fights). They keep one inside almost always and the other one is outside, rain or shine, even in below freezing temperatures.

About 4 weeks ago, the dogs were outside together while the owners weren't home and they got in a big fight and one of them was very badly injured around his mouth (the dog in question that's always outside). I couldn't get into their backyard but I managed to clean him up enough to stop the bleeding. They never took him to the vet even though his face was very swollen and the dog was lethargic for about a week. I also noticed he looked a bit thin, but at the time I figured it was because he was a very very active and excited dog (he likes to run down the fence line with my dog).

Since then, I've noticed the dog has gotten extremely thin and is becoming more and more lethargic. He has no water except what collects from the gutter drain. I can't believe that they're feeding him and he's still that skinny. I can see all of his ribs, his entire backbone, his shoulder blades, and even his hip bones. I started feeding him large cans of soft food a few days ago when I noticed how bad it's gotten (my neighbors don't know I'm feeding him). I haven't noticed any visible weight gain, but it's only been a few days.

I want to help this dog, but I don't want him sent to the shelter because unfortunately, our county animal shelter has one of the highest kill rates in the state. Our humane society doesn't take pitbulls/pit mixes or high energy dogs (I think this dog is a pit mix). I'm just not sure what to do for him. He's friendly towards people and I think the other dog instigates the fights because he gets along fine with my dog. Any advice as to what I should do?


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

You are making lots of assumptions without even knowing your neighbors.

First step is go talk to your neighbors, let them know about the dog fight that happen when you say they weren't home. Gather up a list of resources for them in the area that they can call or take their dog injured dog to. Your neighbors may be new to the area and not be aware of services in the area.

If worse comes to worse, call the authorities. A dog living in agony is worse than the fate it may meet at the shelter.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd call animal control, honestly. :/


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Talk to your neighbor


----------

